# Albino x Black= Gold



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

Just thought i would share some pics of an individual rat from one of the litters that i am growing out at the moment. I hadnt planned on breeding anything special, just bought an assortment of rats that the kids liked to get a colony going to fill my racks. Most of the babies from my first 3 litters looked just like smaller variations of the parents but there was 2 distinct standouts from one litter. The doe was an Albino and the buck was a black blaze. The was a black baby that had alot of orange/gold hairs mixed through the black and the "golden" female included in the pics. She started off looking exactly the same as her sibling pictured with her when born, and has only started changing color since reaching 5 weeks old, and her color is getting better every day. As usual the pics dont really do her color justice as the short hairs are black so it gives her a pearled look.

Pics Are: Buck, Doe, Offspring 1, 2, 3.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 18, 2010)

id say your black has an 'argente" parent, very common, i can breed a solid black with a PEW & get a few 'blue' baby's in the litter..


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers for that AM i've only been keeping rats for a couple of months now and am still learning the different pattens/colors, and how to breed for different traits. Is there a site that has a reasonably comprehensive list of colors/patterns? and what is a PEW?


----------



## python78 (Jul 18, 2010)

ooooh they are sooo cute!!
I could never breed rats for snake food cause I would wanna keep em all.
I have never seen a Blue Rat before. 
but I have seen a rat that had a marking in the shape of a love heart.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's a pic of one of the other siblings to these two it was taken a few weeks ago, where the other pics were taken today. The orange/gold has faded to a blonde/grey color as he has matured, but have females the same color as well so plan to keep trying to breed to see if i can get the color to hold.
And i found out PEW = Pink Eyed White, Is that just another name for albino or are PEW and albino different?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, TC. I used to have a couple of throwback like the brown ones above almost every litter. We were always worried at the shop that people wouldn't buy them because they look a bit wild. But in the end they always sold, and I later found out that when bred back to PEWs & blaze animals, they produced spectacular blue offspring. 

I can't wait to get home and start breeding again - I look forward to it almost as much as breeding the herps  Rats are great pets fr you kids, too, IMO.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad to know that my plan of putting them back with the parents should hopefully get me some nice results, i have already put the male and female back together again to try to get a few more of them  Your right they do look a little "Wild" but i think that adds to the variety that i get to keep!
Can anyone post a pic of a blue rat? Would love to see one and to know what i am looking for, cheers


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue rats


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Kristy, wasnt sure if they would be more blue/black or blue/grey as i have a female badger that looks blue/grey but in all pics it just looks grey


----------



## relyt (Jul 18, 2010)

Those offspring look like a cinnamon and a mink, the cinnamon one is the one that has gold and black hairs its is a dilute of the agouti(brown wild colour one) and a mink is the same dilution gene but of a black based rat.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 18, 2010)

australianratforum.com..is one site..remember not to say there 'snakefood' or you may be 'flamed'..lol..


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah i think i better leave the "they all taste the same to my snakes" comment at home... but i'll check it out cheers


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 18, 2010)

View attachment 155293
View attachment 155292
blue champane capped sub-adults, i have 2 out of 6 that have keeped there 'caps'... they usually loose it by the time there hoppers..


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 18, 2010)

ive had about 50-60 of these, & only 2 have held there 'caps'


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Those are minks AM  Very nice variety too. Mink varies heaps, you get the brown ones and the blue looking ones. Nice shot of the moult cap too!  Australian Rat forum isn't all that bad. They don't care as long as you are treating the rats right. I also have to agree with Relyt that the orangey one with black hairs is cinnamon


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 18, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Blue rats



I never thought id say I like rats but these are stunners !!!!!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 18, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Thanks for that Kristy, wasnt sure if they would be more blue/black or blue/grey as i have a female badger that looks blue/grey but in all pics it just looks grey


 
My blue buck looked just like this... and his name was Badger  He produced some stunning offspring!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is an updated pic of the BEW that is in the first pics with the cinnamon rat, this color change has occured in the last 3 days or so....


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2010)

They're nice looking minks, but not BEWs. You can tell which ones are minks when they're young, they're not pure white. And once they moult the colour comes out alot more. 'PEW' and albino look identical but have diferent genetics. 

Heres a BEW to compare.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

nice bew no-two.. i dont have any of them yet..


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for that no-two once they changed colors i didnt think that they were BEW the only reason i thought that was that when they were just weaned they were pure white, was more the color change than amazed me and i didnt know how else to refer to it, and thats a really nice BEW would love to have some like that one day


----------

